# BIG RACE JULY 23 @ Riders in Grand Rapids



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

RE/MAX and West Michigan RC Racing has joined together to sponser this outstanding ON-Road Race! 

WHEN: 
July 23th 2005 

TIMES: 
Track opens at 10AM 
Sign up opens at 10:30AM 
Races starts at 12:30PM 

WHERE: 
Riders Parking lot 
2055 - 28th St. 
Grand Rapids, MI 49508 

ENTRY FEE: 
$15.00 per entry 

Classes: 
Touring Electric Stock Foam 
Touring Electric 19T Rubber 
Touring Electric Mod Foam 
Touring Nitro Foam 
1/12 Scale Mod 
Stock Truck Foam 
(Each class must have 5 or more entries or class will be dropped!) 

PAYOUT: 
*$1000.00 Cash Total Payout! 
*1st, 2nd and 3rd place of the "A", "B" and "C" mains of each class will win cash! 
*4th & 5th place of the "A", "B" and "C" mains will win Riders Gift Certificates! 
**Payouts to each class or entry will depend on the number of entries in that class and the total number of entrys*


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

I know I may not have much warrant here for making this statement because I'm comparing big track nitro racing to short track nitro and electric racing. But how come you schedule your BIG race on the same weekend as the Midwest Series in Detroit? It has been scheduled for the past 5-6 months but why is it that you try to host a BIG race in the same state on the same weekend? It seems to me the Midwest Series has been going on for the past 35 years and I think by now it should have some cred.


----------



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

We have pleanty of racers here in the state of Michigan and our surrounding states indiana,ohio and ill.This has race has been planned for awhile and has been posted on other Rc web forums.

Some people that have been to the race in detriot might want something different then what they been to the last couple years.

I just posted this so people know about ours.

I guess you could say its like someone planning a graduation party the same day as yours ,why would they do that for? are you trying to take away my friends to come to your party,thats no fair!

The planning on this race was not to take away anything from other events going on in the state of michigan,but to give the peole who like to race a chance at visiting our great people here in grand rapids.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Tom,

I can see where you are coming from, and I imagine you are asking more b/c you would have liked to have come race at this race.

Unfortunately, there are not many weekends to race in general during the summer time. Heck, I had just 3 races to schedule for the MORL series and when I looked at the open weekends, there were not many. I won't even bring up the weather factor. 

In this area there is the MARS series, FTMS series, Lazer Speedway series, Midwest Series, etc etc.

In June alone I chose what I thought was an open weekend for the 1st MORL race, and after I had scheduled it I realized that the reason it was open is because it was Father's Day.

So, there are going to be conflicts with something during the summer. The Midwest Series also seems to be primarily composed of 1/8th scale racers. The G.R. track is primarily TC - and electric racers at that. 

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Fred Baumgartner, Jeff Durling, and I will be attending. Looking forward to it!

-Rich


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

Rich
I don't have a TC electric or gas to race, but if i did I may have considered it. Its not just me, but everyone interested in onroad regionally we should be thinking about. I do appreciate you scheduling your races in consideration with the Midwest Series. Did you mean you will attend the midwest Series? 

To everyone else...
I would also hope that in the future people will have the option to give the Midwest Series a try who may have never considered it before. In my opinion hosting 2 big onroad races in the same region especially the same state on the same day is a bad idea. The Midwest Series pulls people from Michigan, Ohio Indiana, Illinois, Wisconsin, Canada, some New York, and Kentucky. Everyone gets a 30 minute main and thats a lot of fun, especially on a large track! The tracks are great for 1/8th and 1/10th scale gas racing, not just 1/8th scale. I am in no way suggesting that you should cancell your race plans. I also realize that scheduling events is very difficult. But it would be nice to think about these things for the future. I cannot go around posting on every forum out there or reading up in forums accross the internet about every single big race planned in the year in this region. The Midwest Series date for Detroit was not decided by us, but by the Midwest Series Director, and has been posted for the past 6 months. My thinking was that the Midwest Series has its reputation by long established history for onroad racing and those dates need polite consideration. I am in no way angry with anyone but I'm just trying to ask the question.

I realize these are slightly different track offerings, but the conflict comes in 1/10th nitro class offering. Also a payout is offered, something that a ROAR race cannot do. Which makes me worried because some may want to go for a race where there's a cash payout as opposed to racing a MWS race. Thats where I'm feeling a little infringed. In the end those people will have to choose which one they prefer to attend. You are right though, its mostly a 1/10th electric class race, however most 1/8th and 1/10th nitro racers already race 1/10th and 1/12th electric, and I have been hoping to attract alot of those types of people to our club.

BTW, if anyone wants to race our The Midwest Series race for Detroit on Sunday, you can still practice and qualify one round before the mains for the Series (the race is the 23-24th) See the website www.midwestseries.com for the schedule information.


----------



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

At riders we have a bunch of nitro racers out there almost 8-20 every weekend.And in the electric class your right we normally have 20 or more people in different classes.Some of the racers do both.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

tom kelley said:


> I know I may not have much warrant here for making this statement because I'm comparing big track nitro racing to short track nitro and electric racing. But how come you schedule your BIG race on the same weekend as the Midwest Series in Detroit? It has been scheduled for the past 5-6 months but why is it that you try to host a BIG race in the same state on the same weekend? It seems to me the Midwest Series has been going on for the past 35 years and I think by now it should have some cred.


Did you consider the possibility that the race organizer didn't _know_ about your series? It doesn't appear to have a thread here on HobbyTalk (except for last year's schedule) until your post a couple weeks ago. And as Rich pointed out, your series appears to be mostly 1/8th scale or 1/10th 4WD (which I assume are not "touring car" types). This year in G.R., nitro cars have only had 1 or (rarely) 2 heats each week, so gas cars were probably not the first thing on his mind when he picked the date.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm sure thats what happened. But I guess you're missing my point. We run 1/10th 200mm touring and a 1/10th outlaw 4wd (outlaw 235mm and 200mm combined). Perhaps there might be a few people out there who may want to attend your race or ours. In the past it seems to me that posting Midwest Series information on this board early in the season proved worhthless untill right before the races, the last 2 years the Midwest Series has its own website and forum for all that type of information. Perhaps the Midwest Series needs better promotion to get the word out outside of that. All I I ask that we try to sort this out ahead of time next year as a polite consideration. I wish you guys good luck with your race on Saturday, I hope you have a good time! I really want to end my debate here with this so you guys can get back to promoting your own event.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

*Tires*

for the 19T class, is theer a "spec" or "control" tire for this weekend? or run what you brung?

Also, is there power at the track, or should us east siders lug our generators across the state?

Greg


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Greg Anthony said:


> for the 19T class, is theer a "spec" or "control" tire for this weekend? or run what you brung?
> 
> Also, is there power at the track, or should us east siders lug our generators across the state?
> 
> Greg


Hey Greg for tires its run what ya brung we would like take off 27s as most of us will have them but whatever lol and there is power but it is limited Kevin M made a power booster for a few of us to plug off of, otherwise after a few people plug in we draw to much power and chargers false peak and solder irons dont get hot enough so if you have one you might want to bring it just incase :thumbsup: see ya sat Jesse


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Weather is looking good! This will be a record for me in the last 2 years - I'll have raced 3 weekends in a row! LOL! 

-Rich


----------



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

id recommend bringing backup power just in case...


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

is there an actual race flier? or directions on how to get there?


----------



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

*Rider's Hobby Shop* 
2055 28th Street Southeast 
Grand Rapids, MI 49508 
 http://www.ridershobby.com
*616-247-9933 *Email: business profile |phone phone |map & details 


the best thing for you to do is to got to www.yahoomaps.com and enter in the location.

ill look for the flyer and get it posted.


----------



## Dave Walton (Jul 10, 2003)

TIMES:
Track opens at 10AM
Sign up opens at 10:30AM
Races starts at 12:30PM

WHERE: 
Riders Parking lot
2055 - 28th St.
Grand Rapids, MI 49508

ENTRY FEE:
$15.00 per entry

Classes:
Touring Electric Stock Foam
Touring Electric 19T Rubber
Touring Electric Mod Foam
Touring Nitro Foam
1/12 Scale Mod
Stock Truck Foam
(Each class must have 5 or more entries or class will be dropped!)

PAYOUT:
*$1000.00 Cash Total Payout! 
*1st, 2nd and 3rd place of the "A", "B" and "C" mains of each class will win cash! 
*4th & 5th place of the "A", "B" and "C" mains will win Riders Gift Certificates!
*Payouts to each class or entry will depend on the number of entries in that class and the total number of entrys!

Additional info will be posted on our website soon.

__________________
Visit us at www.wmrcracing.com


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> is there an actual race flier? or directions on how to get there?


Greg - I brought a stack of fliers to last week's race. They were laying on the Tech Table. Oh, I forgot.... you never went near THERE! :jest: 

But seriously, it's easy to find. Just come in on I-96, take the 28th St. (M-11) exit west, and go about 8-1/2" (on my map). (OK, it's really about 4 miles.) Rider's is on the right (north) side just past a railroad track "overpass" you'll go under. Just look for the usual "Nomad tent city".


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Greg - It is basically across the street from that roller rink that they raced indoors at (and a couple CRL races were held at) for a few winters.

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

alltech. thank you

Kevin, I left my car there after ever race while I marshaled. What are you talking about.. pm me .

Rich, ok, I know where that is...


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Kevin, I left my car there after ever race while I marshaled. What are you talking about.. pm me .


Relax, dude! The laughing guy with the funny hat :jest: indicates it was *A JOKE*. But I DO seem to recall several cars not making it back to the tech table after the "A" main..... :devil:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

gotcha.... I know a couple that were there though...


----------



## tonyw (Mar 2, 2004)

With great sorrow, we must announced that this Saturday, 7/23/05, will be the last race at Riders. The city has shut us down and the track must be removed. We will be looking for somewhere to have the the races. Please be on the lookout for a lot that is zoned "Industrial" because that will be the only way they would let us race. Please keep watching this site www.wmrcracing.com for further info. Also you can PM me your email address or phone number and I would let you know of any new developments. 

Tony Whitehead


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Sounds like a job for a real estate agent. If only we knew one.....Hey, wait a minute...


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

tonyw said:


> With great sorrow, we must announced that this Saturday, 7/23/05, will be the last race at Riders. The city has shut us down and the track must be removed. We will be looking for somewhere to have the the races. Please be on the lookout for a lot that is zoned "Industrial" because that will be the only way they would let us race. Please keep watching this site www.wmrcracing.com for further info. Also you can PM me your email address or phone number and I would let you know of any new developments.
> 
> Tony Whitehead


It has been my experience that your city, county, or parks & Recreation appear to be the most open ears when it comes to these things. Joining ROAR has its advantages too when negotiating with government officials. Of course that takes away possibility for money races. We have been lucky to get a movie theater lot this year. Good luck!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

so, who won?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> so, who won?


Everybody EXCEPT you! :jest: 

But seriously, I expect Tony will eventually post the results, but he's probably been too busy TEARING DOWN THE TRACK and/or looking for a new location. (A special "thanks" goes out to the Grand Rapids Zoned, er, I mean Zoning Board.) But reporting from my memory (not entirely accurate, but better than the weatherman in Michigan):

We had 2 heats each of 19-turn TC, Modified TC, and Nitro TC, and 1 heat of trucks. Contrary to some people's fears, the mains ran smoothly without any "hacking for dollars". Actually, there was one instance of contact for the lead, but the offender (who will remain nameless) (but whose initials are J*** C***  ) slowed and allowed the guy he hit to re-pass, so no harm done. The winners (someone correct me if I'm wrong) were:

19T "B" Main - Kevin Marcy
19T "A" Main - Walter Henderson
Mod "B" Main - Willie Thomas ?
Mod "A" Main - Walter Henderson
Nitro "B" Main - Mark Monroe ? (really guessing here)
Nitro "A" Main - Tim Brink
Truck - Apl Hed (a.k.a. John McIntosh)
Poor guy who got nuthin' for finishing 7th in Nitro - Rich Chang


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Actually, I finished 5th.  I was 4th according to the computer but Fred's house transponder stopped working part way through the race so they basically, said he and Brad had tied for 3rd/4th.

-Rich


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I was just guessing at that part, since I knew 1st-3rd got money and I thought 4th-6th got gift certificates. Maybe it was just 4th & 5th? I'm also guessing you must have become a spectator sometime before the end of the race?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Nope, they knew that since I was from the east side of the state that I wouldn't be shopping at G.R. Riders anytime soon so they decided at the last minute to just give me cash instead of a gift certificate. However, they forgot since they didn't have it in an envelope. 

Not a big deal which is why I didn't say anything about it. But, Pete felt I deserved whatever I was supposed to get which is why he shouted out that I didn't get anything. I was content to just stay sitting where I was at. 

-Rich


----------

